# Are the cheaper Starrett squares worth buying?



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have a try square yet, and my current combo square is a piece of junk Swanson whose ruler/bar isn't even flat along its face. I've managed to get by so far and I understand that wood moves so at some level precision goes out the window anyway; but I've heard/read enough testimonials about the difference in a $100+ Starrett square vs. a run-of-the-mill square, that I thought I'd look into upgrading. I was surprised to find several Starrett squares on Amazon that weren't as obscenely-priced as what I expected.

For instance, they have a $14 try square. But they also have a $129 try square.

I've been thinking about buying the $14 try square and maybe one of their less expensive 4" or 12" combo squares in the $60-$80 range, but the fact that I can get a Starrett try square for 14 bucks has me wondering whether their cheaper stuff is really any better than anyone else's products in the same price range, and whether I can really expect the sub-$100 Starrett combo squares to be any better than a $10 Empire square.

I can see that Starrett's higher-priced squares have finer graduations on the ruler (1/64" vs. 1/32"). Is that it, or are their higher-priced squares also manufactured to tighter tolerances than their cheaper squares?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For woodworking the fine tolerance machinist tools
are overkill. They may be a pleasure to own. Get
some inexpensive things and keep your eye out
for machinist tools at yard sales, flee markets. You
will find them, cheap, and they are nice to have.

Lee Valley sells some really useful layout tools. I 
particularly like the 4" double square and the
cabinetmaker's sliding square. I also use a saddle square
that marks a line around a corner. All these are
most useful for laying out joints and hole positions.

4" double squares are available on ebay for something
like $20 too.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the cheaper square would be fine. It is very easy to check a square for "squareness". They are easy to make too. Another way to get Starrett squares a little cheaper is on ebay. I've gotten all of mine that way.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Square is square is square . . .

Before I would spend $100 on a square for woodworking I would buy a cheap one and check it for squareness. Simply put it on a wood edge and mark a fine vertical line. Then flop the square and see if the line properly matches up to the flopped square.

I have two cheap Harbor Freight squares that are perfect and one older top end Stanley that is out of square. You just have to check.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have many squares. I like my woodpecker ones just because the machined lettering is easy to see and I just lover their tools. I also have a groz 30$ set that had 3 in them that are fine. Love starret tools. the main thing is check one against another and if it's good stick to that one and you will be ok. I do that with my tape measures as well. Got a boat load of em, but if you mix and match you can get into trouble. Like other said working with wood that moves is diff than metal.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://store.harryepstein.com/cp/Squares/7121-006.html

Here's a value that should be considered as well.










or


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

Second the squares from Harry Epstein. They are PEC cosmetic blems that are 100% functional. I bought two.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This is a relatively new tool in the Starrett arsenal. Note that it is called a "carpenters" try square. It is not a machinist's square. It may be as close to accurate as their more expensive squares; it is probably made offshore. Note: the blade is marked only in eights of an inch.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

I bought the set of 4 machinist squares (Grizzly) on Amazon for ~$20.

They are all square as can be, and they make setting up my tools easier.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the Starrett square that is $14 and it is dead on accurate. It is made in china. I also own two other Starrett squares in the higher priced range and they are USA made and noticeable better quality…but accurate is accurate


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think what many of you are missing is will they still be square next year or 10 years from now? after building my Wabi sabi and borrowing a Starrett square I went to LV and bought some quality squares, the 12" Starrett included. I have an empire which I use all the time unless it is critical ! IMHO!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Woodcraft 12" sliding square that was about $50. It was about a 1/2 degree off but truing up a square is fairly easy with the right size file. I also frequently use a 6" machinist square. These can be reasonably priced and found at many stores. I like having a precise square that I know is exactly 90 degrees. I personally would not use a cheap square, often made with plastic parts. But to each his own.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Veritas has a house branded Precision Double Square for $40 that is made in the USA and excellent quality. I have one and it's my go to reference tool for square for all my tools.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=44279&cat=1,42936


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I have my grandfather's Starrett squares, he was a mechanical engineer for Sperry during WWII, they needed some buffing with a bit of jewelers rouge to make them a bit easier to read, but they're dead nuts accurate after all these years, even with the rare drop in the shop that always nearly stops my heart whenever it happens…

I've got several of the Incra tools as well, (from a great CL deal) but I never seem to be able to find the damn pencil to use with them .


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Starrett is a name that people have looked up to for a long time. They are not going to risk their reputation on a bad product.


----------



## bit101 (Apr 6, 2013)

Another +1 for Harry Epstein. The PEC tools are way better than home store ones, an at Epstein, totally affordable.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been using Japanese-style layout squares often lately for marking 45° or 90° and it is very handy to have around the shop.Starrett squares are great but some of the cheap brands are just as accurate at the fraction of the cost.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Good quality combination squares have other aspects that differentiate them from poorer quality products. One is how smooth the sliding action is when adjusting it. Another is how clear the markings are in varying lighting conditions. How are the markings applied, and what will happen to them over time? How hard is it to get the ruler on to the head if you take it off?

I picked up a good used Starrett 12" combo on ebay, and bought a 4" LV double square new. Both are really excellent products.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Look at your local auctions. I purchased a kennedy tool box with 3 sets of starrett squares and center heads and a 24" blade all for 50 bucks. since then I have seen them go for around the same price and come up at auction at least once a month.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

Waho6o9 - Thanks for posting the link to the Harry Epstein squares. I ordered one of the 6" combo squares, - just received it yesterday. For $20 I'm impressed. It's not as excellent as my Starrett, but also not anywhere near 80% worse, despite that degree of cost difference.

It is machined well and has a few blemishes on the blade that don't interfere with reading the ruler. The adjustment knob is a little rough to use, but overall a great value!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome Endgrainy!


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a $9 empire square. Its square, does the job just fine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a woodpeckers square that I bought used real cheap. 
I didn't pay near the new price, but also realize that I love it and couldn't justify the Benjamin it would cost to replace it. 
So, I buy cheap squres at the hardware store. 
I use my woodpecker square to check the cheap squares.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Always check out the square before buying. I bought a square at a home center when I started woodworking several years ago but didn't test it till I got home. When i did, I found that it was several degrees out of square. I took it back to the store and got a refund, but (perhaps not surprisingly) saw the exact same tool back on the rack for sale a few days later.


----------

